# Tokyo B&W



## MrMatthieu (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi,

I tried a kind of trash B&W serie in Tokyo. No crop, almost no post treatment and very basic shoots.
Postreatment is more than basic ( desaturation +contrast) and completly different of what I am used to do, but this is what I want to try, tell me if you like 



1/


​ 

2/


​ 


3/


​ 

4/


​


----------



## cherrymoose (Jul 1, 2007)

Glad to see you posting images again! :mrgreen: Lovely series, but the first two are definitely favorites. :thumbup:


----------



## schumionbike (Jul 1, 2007)

I like the last one the best, it's a very intersting contrast between the driver and the person outside.  In number 2, I like the facial expression and how he stand out of the crow but the way he's crop at the stomach make the picture look a little odd but kind of interesting at the same time.  In number one, I don't really like his facial expression.  In number 3, it's funny how the guy have his eyes close but other than that, it doesn't do much for me.  Just my 2 yen.

All the pictures are very very sharp though, no complain in your technical ability.  What was your set up for these shot?


----------



## PhotoPhoenix (Jul 1, 2007)

pretty cool. anymore?


----------



## ANDS! (Jul 3, 2007)

Was gonna say the first one looks like UENO Station - but maybe Shinjuku (though if you were able to pull your camera out AND take a picture w/o getting trampled over there, you'd deserve an award definitely).


----------



## loser101 (Jul 3, 2007)

the first two for me.... I really like two for some reason creates a mood i guess...


----------



## MrMatthieu (Jul 4, 2007)

Cherry: Glad to see you too   , and thanks for comment 

Slumonbiake: thanks for detailed comment, my set up are Canon 5D+ 50 mm 1,4 USM+ 800 ISO+ mode TV around 1/60 minimum + No flash

Photophenix: Yes I have more , I will post it very soon 

ANDS: Bingo Shinuku station !!!  A great place for picture 

Losere: Thanks I agree, the first 2 are the best 

Mat


----------



## Lackoffunding (Jul 7, 2007)

Great, Great work. Seriously. It reminds me a lot of boogie, who is probably my favorite photog.

check out his site.
www.artcoup.com


----------



## MrMatthieu (Jul 13, 2007)

lackoffunding thank you so much , boogie, I like his picture very much ...
But I am far from what he is able to do
Anyway thank you very much again


----------

